# Συζήτηση για... > Ερωτήσεις Θεωρίας >  >  ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑ ΜΕ ΚΑΤΑΧΩΡΗΤΗ

## Blcwd

Μπορεί κάποιος να με βοηθήσει με την συνδεσμολογία για κατασκευή καθολικού καταχωρητή ολίσθησης 4bit με χρήση d flip/flop;
τα τσιπάκια που πρέπει να χρησιμοποιηθούν είναι d flip/flop 74ls74 και multiplexer 74ls153, ενώ αυτό που πρέπει να κάνει το κύκλωμα είναι να παρακολουθεί τις εξόδους με led και χρήση ενός on/off 6 θέσεων. Γνωρίζει κάποιος πως συνδέονται μεταξύ τους τα chips? ανεβάζω και φωτογραφία που ίσως βοηθήσει στην κατανόηση της άσκησης.

ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΕΚ ΤΩΝ ΠΡΟΤΕΡΩΝ.

----------


## geob

Προσπάθησε να κατεβάσεις τα μανιουαλ σε pdf καί θα δεις ότι τά έχεις όλα έτοιμα. Όπως βλέπεις στό σχέδιο, τα ολοκληρωμένα συνδέονται κατευθείαν όπως τό βλέπεις. Στά flip flop  το Q0 το αφήνεις στον αέρα  καί τά pre και clr στό 1 δηλ. 5v γιά νά δουλέψει . Στούς πολυπλεκτες τό strobe τό αφήνεις στό 0 στο πλήν τής τροφοδοσίας δηλαδή γιά νά δουλέψει. Τά s1 s0 στό σχέδιο είναι η διευθυνσιοδότηση με Α και Β στό pdf. Κάθε ολοκληρωμένο έχει από δύο εσωτερικά  τού οπότε θά χρειαστείς 4 ολοκληρωμένα συνολικά. Καί εννοείται τάση τροφοδοσίας vcc καί  gnd. Τώρα μέ τά led καί τά διακοπτακια δέ ξέρω τι θες να κάνεις

----------


## Blcwd

Θα χρειαστω δηλαδη 4 τσιπακια απτο καθενα; και τα input του ενος πως συνδεονται με τα output του αλλου; ειμαι εντελος χαμενη. Ευχαριστω που βοηθας. Το χρειάζομαι πραγματικα!

----------


## geob

> Θα χρειαστω δηλαδη 4 τσιπακια απτο καθενα; και τα input του ενος πως συνδεονται με τα output του αλλου; ειμαι εντελος χαμενη. Ευχαριστω που βοηθας. Το χρειάζομαι πραγματικα!



όχι δύο από τό καθένα, σού είπα κατέβασε το μανιουαλ τούς καί κοίταξε το, άν δέν ασχοληθεις δέ μπορεί κανένας να σέ βοηθήσει.. θά τά συνδέσεις κατευθείαν όπως τό βλέπεις στό σχέδιο σού άν τό κάνεις σε bread board μέ τά καλώδια κανονικά.

----------


## chip

κάνε αναζήτηση στο google 74ls74 datasheet και 74ls153 datasheet*

επίσης αν πρέπει να το κατασκευάσεις και να δώσεις παλμούς με κάποιο button για να δεις πως δουλεύει θα πρέπει για το κύκλωμα clk να βάλεις κύκλωμα debounce!!!*

----------

FILMAN (12-05-16)

----------


## Blcwd

> όχι δύο από τό καθένα, σού είπα κατέβασε το μανιουαλ τούς καί κοίταξε το, άν δέν ασχοληθεις δέ μπορεί κανένας να σέ βοηθήσει.. θά τά συνδέσεις κατευθείαν όπως τό βλέπεις στό σχέδιο σού άν τό κάνεις σε bread board μέ τά καλώδια κανονικά.



Manual εννοεις τα  data sheet? Αν το καταλαβαινα το σχεδιο δεν θα ρωτουσα..στο θεωρητικο καταλαβαινω πως παει, στη πλακετα δεν ξερω..μπορεις να μου εξηγησεις τι manual πρεπει να βρω;

----------


## Blcwd

Τα εχω τα datasheet απλα δεν ξερω πως να τα συνδεσω μεταξυ τους..τα input του flip flop συνδεονται με τα output  του mux; αντιθετα? Και τα αλλα στον αερα; το clock το εχω συνδεδεμενο με τα τσιπακια κανονικα,και τα  select,strobe, κλπ..τα input/output μεταξυ των τσιπ δεν καταλαβαινω να συνδεσω..

----------


## chip

το σχήμα 6.7 που μας δείχνεις καταλαβαίνει τι κάνει η κάθε σύνδεση στο κύκλωμα? Ποιες είναι οι είσοδοι του πολυπλέκτη ποιες οι έξοδοι κλπ....? Αντίστοιχα στα datasheet καταλαβαίνεις ποιες είναι οι είσοδοι, έξοδοι... του πολυπλέκτη που έχει κάθε ολοκληρωμένου?

----------


## Blcwd

> το σχήμα 6.7 που μας δείχνεις καταλαβαίνει τι κάνει η κάθε σύνδεση στο κύκλωμα? Ποιες είναι οι είσοδοι του πολυπλέκτη ποιες οι έξοδοι κλπ....? Αντίστοιχα στα datasheet καταλαβαίνεις ποιες είναι οι είσοδοι, έξοδοι... του πολυπλέκτη που έχει κάθε ολοκληρωμένου?



Οχι γι αυτο ζητησα βοηθεια με την συνδεσμολογια..αν ηταν ετοιμη σε σχεδιο θα το εστηνα σε πλακετα..τωρα ετσι θεωρητικα γραμμενο δεν ξερω

----------


## chip

ξέρεις τι είναι ο πολυπλέκτης και τι το flip flop?
ξέρεις ποιές εισόδους και ποιές εξόδους έχεις ένας πολυπλέκτης και ποιες αντίστοιχα ένας πολυπλέκτης?
στο σχήμα σου αναγνωρίζεις ποιος είναι ο πολυπλέκτης και ποιο το flip-flop?

----------


## Blcwd

> ξέρεις τι είναι ο πολυπλέκτης και τι το flip flop?
> ξέρεις ποιές εισόδους και ποιές εξόδους έχεις ένας πολυπλέκτης και ποιες αντίστοιχα ένας πολυπλέκτης?
> στο σχήμα σου αναγνωρίζεις ποιος είναι ο πολυπλέκτης και ποιο το flip-flop?



Αναγνωριζω,βλεπω απτα ντατασιτ ποιεσ ειναι οι εξοδοι εισοδοι δεν ξερω να τα συνδεσω

----------


## FILMAN

Τί εννοείς δεν ξέρεις να τα συνδέσεις;

----------


## johnpats

Το βιβλιο ειναι του sedra smith τα μικροηλεκτρονικα κυκλώματα;ασχετο λιγο αλλα μολις το ειδα με επιασε μια νοσταλγια....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## bolsevikos

Μυρίζει τρολιά...Ασε που είναι και κλασσική άσκηση εξεταστικής στα ψηφιακά ΙΙ...

----------

johnpats (08-06-16)

----------


## chip

Στο σχήμα σου στο βιβλίο ξέρει ποιο είναι το φλιπ φλοπ, ποιος ο πολυπλέκτης, ποιες είναι οι είσοδοι, ποιες οι έξοδοι κλπ? Θέλω να πω ξέρεις πως δουλεύει το κύκλωμα στο σχήμα στο βιβλίο?

----------


## Blcwd

Μηπως καποιος μπορεί να μου πει πως γινεται η φορτωση τιμων στο κυκλωμα ετσι ωστε να γινεται ολισθηση δεξια η αριστερα? Τα σελεκτ ειναι συνδεδεμενα με ον/οφ διακοπτη αλλα δεν γινεται ολισθηση οταν αλλαζουν τιμες.

----------


## Blcwd

> Μυρίζει τρολιά...Ασε που είναι και κλασσική άσκηση εξεταστικής στα ψηφιακά ΙΙ...



Συμφωνω ασκηση ειναι...τρολια γιατι; επειδη δεν ειμαστε ολοι ειδήμονες;

----------


## chip

για να γινει φόρτωμα στον καταχωρητή πρέπει το select στους multiplexer να είναι σε τέτοια λογική (11) ώστε στην έξοδο των πολυπλεκτών (που οδηγούν τα data των flip flop) να έχεις τα data των εισόδων που είναι συνδεμένοι οι διακόπτες που φορτώνουν τα data. Ενώ ο multiplexer στέλνει τα δεδομένα των διακοπτών στα flip flop πρέπει να στείλεις έναν παλμό clk ώστε να φορτωθούν τα δεδομένα. Στη συνέχεια βάζεις τα select των πολυπλεκτών σε λογική για δεξιά ή αριστερή ολίσθηση και με παλμούς clk βλέπεις τα δεδομένα να μετακινούνται δεξιά ή αριστερά
*
σημαντικό!!! για να δίνες clk στα flip flop πρέπει να έχεις καθαρούς παλμούς δηλαδή αν οι παλμοί προέρχονται από διακόπτες πρέπει να έχουν "καθαριστεί από fαναπηδήσεις" με κύκλωμα debounce*

----------

FILMAN (20-06-16)

----------


## Blcwd

> για να γινει φόρτωμα στον καταχωρητή πρέπει το select στους multiplexer να είναι σε τέτοια λογική (11) ώστε στην έξοδο των πολυπλεκτών (που οδηγούν τα data των flip flop) να έχεις τα data των εισόδων που είναι συνδεμένοι οι διακόπτες που φορτώνουν τα data. Ενώ ο multiplexer στέλνει τα δεδομένα των διακοπτών στα flip flop πρέπει να στείλεις έναν παλμό clk ώστε να φορτωθούν τα δεδομένα. Στη συνέχεια βάζεις τα select των πολυπλεκτών σε λογική για δεξιά ή αριστερή ολίσθηση και με παλμούς clk βλέπεις τα δεδομένα να μετακινούνται δεξιά ή αριστερά
> *
> σημαντικό!!! για να δίνες clk στα flip flop πρέπει να έχεις καθαρούς παλμούς δηλαδή αν οι παλμοί προέρχονται από διακόπτες πρέπει να έχουν "καθαριστεί από fαναπηδήσεις" με κύκλωμα debounce*



ενα χειροκινητο τιμερ με μπουτον θα βοηθησει ή καλυτερα ενας ασταθης πολυδονητης;

----------


## chip

δες εδώ 
http://www.electronics-tutorials.ws/...-circuits.html
στο κυκλωμα με το 74ls14 ίσως είναι μικρές οι αντιστάσεις και αν δεν σου δουλεύει καλά να πρέπει να βάλεις μεγαλύτερες τιμές (πχ η 100 να γίνει 1000Ω)
επίσης προσωπικά δεν θα έβαζα 1μF πυκνωτή αλλά 100nF και τις αντιστάσεις στο 10πλάσιο (δίνει το ίδιο αποτέλεσμα RC)

όχι ασταθή... μονοσταθή χρειάζεσαι... εκτός και θέλεις να έχεις συνέχεια παλμούς
πχ μονοσταθής με 555
http://www.555-timer-circuits.com/switch-debounce.html

----------

FILMAN (20-06-16)

----------


## arkoudiaris

ενα διακοπτη ή ασταθή πολυδονητή σε σύνδεση με ένα buffer ή inverter(7404).

----------

